# Evil Snow pics



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Horrible pictures of the nasty snow, and our new turkey pen.

The 5'9 snow drift.. it looks so small in pictures..


















The abonable snow man! 









We moved the wild turkeys just in time, by chore time that day their original pen was filled with 4 feet of snow.
The inside pen is about 12 X 18? And from floor to cieling.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow, Snow!! :snow: :snowbounce: :snowlaugh: :snowcool: :snowman:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

The pictures are wonderful. I love looking at pictures. Thanks

Suellen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad we haven't got that amount...and hope to never get that amount! I'd "lose" my goats in that much snow!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am going to pretend that I did not see that much snow. La la la la........


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The donkey pic is so funny! He must realize that snow is a good insulator! :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! We're getting about 1-2 inches and complaining!! :roll:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah Daero the donkey is quite the clown. He has icecycles today! He has a shelter too, no idea why he didn't use it..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful .....but so cold.....brrrrrrrrrrrr :shocked:


----------

